# Common Bermuda/reel mower



## jeff+-54 (Jun 12, 2019)

Will common Bermuda mow low with a reel mower like the hybrids? Considering a reel mower but I have common lawn that needs some leveling.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

I say yes. This is my back lawn common Bermuda at 1/2 inch. I need to do a lot of leveling to go lower...



This is the front.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

My lawn is a common bermuda buffet mix of Sta-Green, Pennington & something from the
local Ace Hardware. It is very much a work in progress.

I used to mow with a Honda rotary at 1.5" to 2".

2020 is the 1st summer using a beat 1991-ish McLane 7 blade ($40 buy & $35 misc items).
Cut height on my mower isn't "precise" (loose bolts, worn wheels, wonky bedknife). At 3/8"ish
I was chunkin soil. Being the first summer going lower, the grass was pretty thin to start. At 
the 5/8"ish height I really like the look. As temps have risen (110*-118*), so did my cut to 3/4"ish.
I still like it, but think 1 notch down is better looking. Based on a few yards on here; with some sand,
PGR, and a better mower it can go lower.

about 5/8"ish









about 3/4"ish


----------



## jeff+-54 (Jun 12, 2019)

Those look great! I will be looking around for a reel mower this fall/winter. I'm currently mowing at about 2"with my toro but I can't go lower because of scalping. I know I will need to level with sand. Most of it is really thick and the thinner areas are filling nicely. It is also mostly weed free thanks to the Bermuda Triangle. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

jeff+-54 said:


> Those look great! I will be looking around for a reel mower this fall/winter. I'm currently mowing at about 2"with my toro but I can't go lower because of scalping. I know I will need to level with sand. Most of it is really thick and the thinner areas are filling nicely. It is also mostly weed free thanks to the Bermuda Triangle. Thank you for the replies.


you should start looking at mowers now, so you can gauge your market and know what's a good deal when you see one. Facebook marketplace and craigslist is a good place to start. Even if you don't have the budget yet, it's good to get that market analysis done. So when the price is right your ready to pounce. Be patient, good deals are to be had. Golf courses are good to call as well.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

jeff+-54 said:


> Those look great! I will be looking around for a reel mower this fall/winter. I'm currently mowing at about 2" .......Most of it is really thick and the thinner areas are filling nicely.


Thanks and I agree with @rjw0283 about starting to look now.

I love having my grass being lower. I think it looks better and find it to be much much softer on bare feet. And as crazy as it sounds, I enjoy cutting the lawn with the reel mower way more than with the rotary. Good times ahead.


----------

